# Simpson River Area



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

This came up from the area off a pinfish that had finally 'given it up' while checking for a Red or Speck a few days ago.







:whistling:


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweet!!! was it right off the pier? i have fished the area a few times by kayak and always wondered if I could catch a little sharky....


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

Be careful, size limits on alot of sharks is 54 inches. That looks like it might be a baby Bull shark, which would be 54 inches to fork.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang I would have never thaught lol shows what I know


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool catch, little bullshark for sure.


----------

